# Shimano RS80 C50 vs Carbone SL - 2013



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been trying to find as much detail as possible on these two and yes the battles go back and forth... What I can't seem to find is the weight comparison of these wheels on the 2013 models to their older siblings in 2012.

In addition, what's your thought on using this as an everyday wheels? I don't race, don't intend to but I do enjoy long rides including fondos and group rides. I want a deep section wheels partially because of the look (yes, that's honest) and I also feel it could help move a little quicker.

Currently I'm using an RS80 C24, great wheel right now.

RS80 C50 I can get for $350 less than the Carbone SL, is it really worth extra $350 for the Carbones?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd say RS81-C50 for sure (RS81 is the new version... main differences include 11spd compatible, 2:1 rear lacing for better spoke tension balance, slightly wider than RS80). Of course, other desirable features of the Shimano wheels are that they DON'T have a Mavic freehub, they don't require removing the tire to true, the carbon is a co-molded structure, allowing the spokes a better bracing angle thanks to much reduced ERD (stiffer wheel for all else equal), and they are very likely better from an aerodynamics standpoint.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

nhluhr said:


> I'd say RS81-C50 for sure (RS81 is the new version... main differences include 11spd compatible, 2:1 rear lacing for better spoke tension balance, slightly wider than RS80). Of course, other desirable features of the Shimano wheels are that they DON'T have a Mavic freehub, they don't require removing the tire to true, the carbon is a co-molded structure, allowing the spokes a better bracing angle thanks to much reduced ERD (stiffer wheel for all else equal), and they are very likely better from an aerodynamics standpoint.


How about the RS80? they still have a 2013 model which is confusing me to no end...


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

stillconcept.com said:


> How about the RS80? they still have a 2013 model which is confusing me to no end...


I think the RS80 is out of production now. There is probably some year-model confusion (you know how 2013 cars come out in like May of 2012?). I'd still choose the RS80 over the Carbone SL; main difference is it's not quite as wide (still wider than the carbone), not 11spd compatible, and no Opti-Bal lacing.


----------



## roadrun (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know when the RS81 c50's will be in the shops and what weight they will be. Is it worth waiting or just get the rs80's. Thanks


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

stillconcept.com said:


> I've been trying to find as much detail as possible on these two and yes the battles go back and forth... What I can't seem to find is the weight comparison of these wheels on the 2013 models to their older siblings in 2012.
> 
> In addition, what's your thought on using this as an everyday wheels? I don't race, don't intend to but I do enjoy long rides including fondos and group rides. I want a deep section wheels *partially because of the look *(yes, that's honest) and I also feel it could help move a little quicker.
> 
> ...


You'd be getting the fully because of the look. No partial about it. They would do nothing for the riding you describe other than be worse in cross winds.

You'd by much better off staying with what you have for an everyday all purpose (other than racing) wheel.

Okay, now that that's out of the way I would definitely go with the Shimano's over the Mavics and I'd say that even if the price was the same. For $350 less it's a total no-brainer IMO.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

As an everyday wheelset Id stick with the C24's.

i have 7900 DA C50 wheels as well as RS80 C24's. The C24's are lighter and more comfortable and probably handle better too, the C50's hold speed better, look better and are a handful in the wind. Having said that I keep the C50's on the bike rain hail or shine, just because.

As mentioned above though, definately choose the Shimano wheels!


----------



## choa (Apr 13, 2009)

roadrun said:


> Does anyone know when the RS81 c50's will be in the shops and what weight they will be. Is it worth waiting or just get the rs80's. Thanks


I was also waiting for the new RS81 line (c24 in particular) but couldn't wait and eventually went for Fulcrum Zero. According to some Japanese online stores they will become available mid July. Weights:
C50 - 1878g
C35 - 1666g
C24 - 1505g


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to have two wheelsets, but I got rid of my C24's and now stick to my C50's full time. 

Anyway, if you can get the new 11 speed compatible RS81's this is definitely a better buy than Cosmics, which are a bit long in the tooth. Much more tech on the RS81's (wider, more aero). If you want to go to that Carbone SL pricepoint, you might as well check out the 9000 Series Shimano C50. These are basically the same wheels (rims specifically) as the RS81 but with dura ace hubs. (which makes the RS81 a better value)


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I currently have a set of Easton EC90SL's and looking at the RS80 C50's

Obviously more weight, but having an aluminum brake track and a higher profile being the gains. 

Before I bite the bullet on them though, I'd like to hear more feedback on the RS80 C50's. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

wanton007 said:


> I currently have a set of Easton EC90SL's and looking at the RS80 C50's
> 
> Obviously more weight, but having an aluminum brake track and a higher profile being the gains.
> 
> ...


Are you specifically interested in the RS80 instead of the newer RS81? They seem to be quite different wheels. The RS80 is a bit narrower (21mm), might be a bit lighter and has external nipples. The RS81 is a wider (23mm) and newer D2 aero profile with internal nipples.

In both cases I would say they are not weight-weenie wheels, but knowing Shimano and the reviews I've seen of the various C50 wheels, they are probably very reliable and good wheels for fast rides.

I have them on my short-list of factory wheels I'm interested in as an upgrade for my stock wheels along with a few other deep wheels such as the new Mavic Cosmic SLS and Zipp 60.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wyville said:


> Are you specifically interested in the RS80 instead of the newer RS81? They seem to be quite different wheels. The RS80 is a bit narrower (21mm), might be a bit lighter and has external nipples. The RS81 is a wider (23mm) and newer D2 aero profile with internal nipples.
> 
> In both cases I would say they are not weight-weenie wheels, but knowing Shimano and the reviews I've seen of the various C50 wheels, they are probably very reliable and good wheels for fast rides.
> 
> I have them on my short-list of factory wheels I'm interested in as an upgrade for my stock wheels along with a few other deep wheels such as the new Mavic Cosmic SLS and Zipp 60.


Yeah definitely not weight weenie wheels. I was looking at the RS80 because they seem to be cheaper in price right now. I just find the braking to be atrocious with the Easton's so was looking at other options. 

I'm a terrible hill climber to begin with so the weight penalty I'm not that concerned with since I don't race. Flats and sprints are what I like so having an aero wheel might be to my advantage at least for the flats. Not sure if the profile / width helps with sprints in this case.


----------



## roadrun (Feb 10, 2009)

Are the RS81 c50 wheels out - not seen any


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

roadrun said:


> Are the RS81 c50 wheels out - not seen any


Good question. I'm not sure I've seen them either. That said the 2013 RS80 C50s have some pretty seriously ugly decals. Can those be removed to be more pleasant?


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

I've seen the RS81 C50 available once, but only briefly as they seemed to have sold-out quickly.

There are two different sets of decals for the RS80. The decals with "RS80 C50" can be removed, at least I've seen several images of people who removed them all, or just parts (leaving the "c50" on the rim). Don't know about the other decals which are similar to those on the RS81.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wyville said:


> I've seen the RS81 C50 available once, but only briefly as they seemed to have sold-out quickly.
> 
> There are two different sets of decals for the RS80. The decals with "RS80 C50" can be removed, at least I've seen several images of people who removed them all, or just parts (leaving the "c50" on the rim). Don't know about the other decals which are similar to those on the RS81.


Good to know. The RS80 C50's I'm talking about are these ones:
Shimano RS80 50mm Carbon Clincher Wheelset


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

Those are the same decals as the RS81. Don't know if they can be removed.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's unfortunate. I'd like to know before I commit lol.


----------



## roadrun (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like the RS81 C50's are now available. 1908 grams - so not light.
Are they the same rims as duraace but with ultegra hubs - maybe the weight is in the hubs.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

roadrun said:


> Looks like the RS81 C50's are now available. 1908 grams - so not light.
> Are they the same rims as duraace but with ultegra hubs - maybe the weight is in the hubs.


the main body of the hub might be heavier but it will also have a steel (vs ti) free hub body and thicker spokes.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been using RS80 C50 as an everyday wheelset this year. More than 10k miles so far and they have not been trued even once. And I have to mention that I am a big boy (6'4 190 lbs). 

Overall RS80 C50 is a nice wheelset however, it has some minor issues. First, after couple k of miles it developed a pretty strong cassette wobble. I have read that it is a common problem with RS80 C50. It does not affect the riding and shifting but it is annoying nevertheless. Second issue is a major brake shudder. However, it might be due to a poor brake alignment or unevenly worn pads. Also during hard out of saddle efforts rear wheel slightly rubs the break pads but then again I am 190 lbs. 

I removed decals on my RS80 C50 but they left a nasty residue that was very difficult to clean up. Had to use solvent for that.


----------

